# Lightroom automatically selects TWO images



## davidrf (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi there,
 out of the blue Lightroom began to automatically select a second image every time I select one. Even when I deselect all images, the software automatically re-selects the first two images of the strip. 

I don't know if this is some kind of function, I could not find anything in the preferences. When a second image is selected, it gets a black dot in the upper right corner of the miniature (you can see it in the attached screenshot).

I literally can't work like this, I continually have to deselect the second image, and moments after it's somehow automatically re-selected. 


Any help? Thanks a lot!


----------



## clee01l (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. You've probably switched to Compare mode.  In the toolbar or hot key  switch to Grid View (G) or Loupe View (E).


----------

